# starting fresh on tackle, where would YOU start?



## Jyphotography (Apr 12, 2009)

Ok, since I list my tackle box (wasnt much) in the accident I have to start fresh. I got a double sided plano box that I need to fill.

now with that said, where would you start, and what would you fill it with? Start with the small stuff and build it to the expensive stuff...


this will be my newb guide to getting what I need. 

Oh Primarily Bass, but also catfishing!

let 'er RIP!


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 12, 2009)

For starters get yourself a decent variety or good quality worm hooks. A good hook goes a long way. I would get yourself a variety of soft plastics, they are easy to learn and catch a ton of fish. After the plastics, I would get a few spinnerbaits and jigs. Get yourself some suspending jerkbaits and a few topwaters and I think you are good to go. You don't have to get the top dollar lures, but I would suggest the baits atleast have good hooks. If it does not have good hooks you will only be kicking yourself when you start losing fish after fish. As for the catfish, just some hooks, swivels, and sinkers and you are ready to go. 

You don't need much to catch fish. Tackle collecting is a human addiction, the fish couldn't care less in most situations.


----------



## fish devil (Apr 12, 2009)

:twisted: Throw in a few crankbaits too. Check ebay to keep cost down.


----------



## poolie (Apr 12, 2009)

What jkbirocz and fish devil said. Walmart in Acworth has a decent selection of stuff. I stopped by there on the way home from the lake yesterday, but you should run down to Barrett Pkwy to Dicks Sporting Goods (75 South, go right off the exit ramp and up two lights on your left I believe) Their fishing section is up stairs and is pretty well stocked. They even carry stink bait for the catfish.


----------



## Jim (Apr 12, 2009)

Jyphotography said:


> Ok, since I list my tackle box (wasnt much) in the accident I have to start fresh. I got a double sided plano box that I need to fill.
> 
> now with that said, where would you start, and what would you fill it with? Start with the small stuff and build it to the expensive stuff...
> 
> ...



PM me your address, I will send you some stuff to get you started!

Jim


----------



## poolie (Apr 12, 2009)

Who says membership doesn't have privileges?!?!?! Very nice gesture Jim. I met Jason and his son Saturday and he's a super nice guy... and a future bass fisherman 

Poolie


----------



## Jyphotography (Apr 12, 2009)

that is awesome! I mean if you really do not mind I would be glad to take some hand me downs! 

Its nice to be apart of a nice community! 

Jim, Poolie, Russ010 you guys are great! well shoot everyone on this board is great! I cannot wait to start doing a boat build! It looks like its gonna be a fun time!


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 12, 2009)

I would start with worms, and worm hooks. Try a few finesse worms, and senkos, in mostly natural colors (think green pumpkin, red shad, pumpkinseed, watermelonseed etc). Get some EWG hooks (I am a Gamakatsu guy), and some shakeyheads. Grab a few bullet weights, for Texas rigs. Possibly some larger ones for Carolina rigs, and go ahead and learn how to tie them.

Grab a few spinnerbaits (no tackle box is complete without those). 

Get a good quality line. No bait is any good if a quality fish breaks it off. 

That would be my starter kit. In fact, half the time I will be throwing those two. ALL of the other types of baits (cranks, jerks, topwaters, buzzbaits, etc) combined make up the other half. 

I really don't know of a time when fish won't eat one of those two. Sure, there are times others will be more effective, but you can almost count on worms and spinnerbaits to net you something, all year long.


----------



## poolie (Apr 12, 2009)

And to prove what bassboy said about spinnerbaits and worms. I bagged a 3.2 lb LM bass on a $3 white/chartreuse spinnerbait today.


----------



## Jyphotography (Apr 12, 2009)

poolie said:


> And to prove what bassboy said about spinnerbaits and worms. I bagged a 3.2 lb LM bass on a $3 white/chartreuse spinnerbait today.




dag! where did you go.. we have a lake on our sub division... I didnt bag anything.. 

I thought I gotta bite, but when I set the hook I found my self snagged to a tree! ARGH!


----------



## Andy (Apr 13, 2009)

Jim said:


> Jyphotography said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, since I list my tackle box (wasnt much) in the accident I have to start fresh. I got a double sided plano box that I need to fill.
> ...



KUDO'S JIM!!!!

:beer:


----------



## shootisttx (Apr 13, 2009)

Spinnerbaits, plastic worms, worm hooks, bullet weights, rattletraps for bass...egg weights, swivels, dip bait and dip bait hooks for catfish, plus anything else you can cram into the new tackle box...lol.


----------



## Fish Monger (Apr 14, 2009)

Let me know if you ever want to try some trout fishing and I'll set you up :wink: 

:lol:


----------



## Mac (Apr 24, 2009)

One number 11 silver and black rapala minnow, the narrow one, not the fats...i think it's called properly the F11 (floating) Can be used a number of ways....

One pack of Zoom Speedworms with the tails cut off. Read my presentation article on this site's Home Page...I call them zoomies..they must be watermelon/red. Fish these weightless....

A couple jigs in greens and browns.....tip these with Netbait's Tiny Paca Chunks in green pumpkin.

Some Culprit Worms....7 inch in black....some 1/16 bullet type sinkers and 2/0 worm hooks with the bend in the shafts. A few wooden toothpicks for pegging the weights.

PM me your address and I'll send you some of the jigs I make.


----------



## grizzly (Apr 24, 2009)

in order to save you lots of time over the next few years, go to your bank and take out a small loan, about 4 to 5 thousand. then go to bass pro and buy 2 of everything.


----------



## russ010 (Apr 24, 2009)

I think he got a pretty good assortment of plastics last night... as well as 2 brand new rod and reels --- all donated by fellow tinboaters..


----------



## grizzly (Apr 24, 2009)

it really is something to see all these strangers lending a hand to help someone out. shows that there is still plenty of people who still care about their neighbors, without wanting something in return. =D> =D> =D>


----------



## russ010 (Apr 24, 2009)

I gave him a tackle box where I kept putting stuff into that I wasn't using... there's no telling what's in that thing. I didn't look in it before I gave it to him, but dang it was heavy. 

If you find a wallet in there - it wasn't supposed to go and I didn't look for it... but I have a sneaky feeling that it's not there and that my dog ate it... sorry for him deciding whether or not he wanted to eat you last night - but I'm glad he did that... we never have people over he doesn't know so it puts a good feeling in my mind that he'll eat up whoever is not there when Tiffany is there by herself.

OH YEA>.... he does have his hands full with his new teenager... she's going to be fun to control


----------

